# azhag the slaughterer model



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

had a quick look but couldnt see a thread for this. just got the new GW catalogue on the back is the new azhag the slaughter model its awsome but i dont have a scanner to put the pic on sorry check it out though

Added - Jez


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Ooooh, nice. He's being profiled etc in next month WD isn't he? Is he the only greenskin release or is there anything else coming?


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

nice I'll have to get this for my mate if this is really coming.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

isnt that the old moddel?

edit, dust had a closer look and it is at least a different wyvern


----------

